

LA "Mystery Missle" - Just a Jet? - viggity
http://uncinus.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/4/#more-4

======
viggity
A jet seems like a much more likely explanation than a missile that NORAD
didn't know about. Plus, he has mathematical equations, who can argue with
that ;)

~~~
eof
Have you seen the videos? The tip of the tail burns really really bright; I
haven't seen _that_ many jets in my day, but I have never seen one do that.

